# WorldMark BonusTime/FunTime & TravelShare



## lancer940 (May 31, 2008)

We attended "Owner Update" at the WorldMark, Oceanside, CA last week and learned for the first time about the new TravelShare program. (Yes, I have my head in the sand)
All of the controversy aside, I was wondering if the part of the new program where the number of points owned is directly related to how early you can access Bonus/Fun Time was limited to the TravelShare members or would apply to all WorldMark owners?
I would think that this new rule should have to apply the same to all members, although the sales rep made it sound like it would be a TravelShare exclusive.  But what do I know?
We passed on the “up-grade”, by the way.
Lancer


----------



## RichM (May 31, 2008)

It's a "benefit" for TravelShare members only, although it's not guaranteed to continue forever, unlike your right to book Bonus Time when available.

Just a sales gimmick - you could just as easily rent credits from other owners and make your own extra "cash" bookings and still come out ahead without having to pay the $2/credit upfront plus higher MF's for more points and the TravelShare dues.

___________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------

